# Removing Dried Epoxy from Clubheads?



## BattlePope

Hi guys,

I recently built a Golfsmith Snake Eyes set with my buddy for his first time. Unfortunately, we weren't able to wipe off all of the epoxy before it set due to unforeseen circumstances. We're wondering if anyone knows a way to get dried epoxy off clubheads? Most of the dried epoxy is on the irons but there is a little bit that is on top of a hybrid head. Is there anyway to get it off without removing the paint?

I've heard that heating it up with a blow dryer and scraping it off with a fingernail works. I know that you also heat it up to remove iron heads though...since we just built them would you recommend this method? Although I do know that you need to get it hell of a lot hotter than a blow dryer to pull of a head. Finally, heard that rubbing it with paint thinner works but won't this wreck the paint finish on the top of the hybrid clubhead?

Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Deeman3009

*Ouch....*

Sorry to say, but heating it might be the only way. Paint thinner will ruin the finish, as I have had this unfortunate circumstance happen as well. You can heat it up, but you have to be careful not to stretch it while it is soft. Epoxy is nearly impossible to get off once it hardens, and it very easily damages anything other than bare metal. On the bright side, if it does damage the paint, you can try your hand at making the club a different color. :laugh:


----------



## Indacup

BattlePope said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently built a Golfsmith Snake Eyes set with my buddy for his first time. Unfortunately, we weren't able to wipe off all of the epoxy before it set due to unforeseen circumstances. We're wondering if anyone knows a way to get dried epoxy off clubheads? Most of the dried epoxy is on the irons but there is a little bit that is on top of a hybrid head. Is there anyway to get it off without removing the paint?
> 
> I've heard that heating it up with a blow dryer and scraping it off with a fingernail works. I know that you also heat it up to remove iron heads though...since we just built them would you recommend this method? Although I do know that you need to get it hell of a lot hotter than a blow dryer to pull of a head. Finally, heard that rubbing it with paint thinner works but won't this wreck the paint finish on the top of the hybrid clubhead?
> 
> Any help would be GREATLY appreciated.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Epoxy on irons can be easilly scrapped off with a blade with know damage.

Now if epoxy is on the crown (painted surface), you have a problem....depending on the epoxy.

Heating the crown to remove epoxy is NOT the way to go because sometimes the paint on most crowns will burn at or before epoxy melts.

However, most epoxies will break down when frozen, where the paint will not...look at the epoxy you used, and it will tell you the cold/heat max/min.... get it down to that temp and chip away.

For future reference, when assembling clubs, coat the crown with silicone/WD-40...epoxy does not bond to silicone.....and any epoxy on a crown coated with silicone will slip off like buggers on a door knob.


----------

